# Moving to Portugal



## Tans22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi  I am 18 years old and moving from the UK to Portugal on the 7th August and I was hoping to get some help on looking for work preferably as a waiter as i already have experience as one. I know that a good British hotspot is in Cascais and it would be great to get a job there. 
Anyways, i am hoping to get some advice on how to find work and also if there are any available jobs out there in a restaurant.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Do you speak Portuguese?


----------



## Tans22 (Jul 14, 2014)

notlongnow said:


> Do you speak Portuguese?


i have a basic understanding of the language and i am developing my Portuguese skills.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Unless you speak good Portuguese, you're going to find the job opportunities are very limited indeed I'm afraid.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Well that's great....but bear in mind that 34.8% of PORTUGUESE people aged 18-25 are unemployed. You would be incredibly lucky to get a job as a waiter (especially with only one month of the tourist season left) when you'll be competing with local people who are fully bilingual. 

Yes, Cascais is popular with Brits, but the ability to speak fluent Portuguese will be considered far more important than the ability to speak English. 

Salaries are very low too - around €480 per month before tax and social security.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

notlongnow said:


> Salaries are very low too - around €480 per month before tax and social security.


I don't live in the Brit-spot area where there my be more work opportunities for youngsters compared to the rest of PT, but I really, really do feel for these people who have to live off this kind of income, despite the fact that some products are cheaper.

Tans 22, I'd have to say;- come to Portugal for the life experiences, to big up your language skills and to make new mates which will be bigger riches than Bem-Bem's bar work could ever give you in cash.

Good luck


----------

